# Attending university in Spain



## Cajas de Cartón (Oct 19, 2013)

hi,

I've searched the threads and don't see much information regarding my question. Perhaps someone here can share some knowledge? I'm getting ready to retire and want to earn a graduate degree attending a spanish university. I am not a EU citizen and have several university degrees, none of which are relevant to my current interests. I'm not finding a lot of information about entrance requirements on the internet. I *think* I can handle the student visa issues once I have an acceptance letter. I am just a little in the dark about how to apply and what will be required.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cajas de Cartón said:


> hi,
> 
> I've searched the threads and don't see much information regarding my question. Perhaps someone here can share some knowledge? I'm getting ready to retire and want to earn a graduate degree attending a spanish university. I am not a EU citizen and have several university degrees, none of which are relevant to my current interests. I'm not finding a lot of information about entrance requirements on the internet. I *think* I can handle the student visa issues once I have an acceptance letter. I am just a little in the dark about how to apply and what will be required.


:welcome:

I suspect you'd need to contact individual universities to find out their requirements


you're right though that with an acceptance letter, the visa should be straightforward


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It wouldn't surprise me if you need to start with the consulate. They'll need to convert whatever academic records you currently have to EU/Spanish standards.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I disagree with Nick. Unless you want to do a degree which gives you permission to practice a specific, highly regulated trade (eg. Secondary Ed) you will probably not need to "homologar" your US degree - at least initially. 

Are you looking at the Master's or Doctoral level? Each university will have, on their websites, the information you need. For example, here's a Master's in Dirección y Gestión de Centros Educativos from Deusto in Bilbao: Estudiantes - Dirección y Gestión de Centros Educativos Do note that they say your degree must have the Apostille of the Hague. 


If there's a specific program or uni that interest you, let us know!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I also disagree with Nick - however, it may be that you need to prove a level of education so that you can enter the 'entrance exam'. 

This is quite useful for foreign students University Polytechnic of Valencia or this for general entrance details.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

> Students who have completed Spanish secondary education studies must apply to the Spanish Ministry of Education and Culture for their recognition of equivalency c/o the Subdirección General de Convalidaciones y Homologaciones de Estudios Extranjeros, C/ Paseo del Prado, 28; Madrid. All the documents to be submitted must be legally validated and authenticated (through diplomatic channels).


From foreign Secondary studies | UPV - Universitat Politcnica de Valncia

Okay the English in the quote isn't that clear but it sure seems to imply a need to get things converted.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

That looks like it is for undergrad students. From what I understood, OP is looking at another post-grad degree.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

elenetxu said:


> That looks like it is for undergrad students. From what I understood, OP is looking at another post-grad degree.


The OP didn't make it clear as to whether they will be going for a Masters, a Doctorate or a 'normal' degree.

Perhaps the OP can come back to us with more detail - please.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> That looks like it is for undergrad students. From what I understood, OP is looking at another post-grad degree.


There is no link on the page for post grad. But I doubt it doesn't follow the same process. The need to get things into a form the Spanish school can accept.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

The second line of his post indicates he wants a graduate degree. 

I have earned a graduate degree in Spain and only needed my degree _homologado_ because I was going into teaching. Most universities that I have seen only require that you have a degree that, in your country of origin, allows you to access grad studies.


Edit: Here's UPV (Valencia)'s requisites for admission to a Master's course: 

http://www.upv.es/titulaciones/MUPA...ica2.acceso?p_idioma=I&p_vista=MSE&p_tit=2033

_- Título universitario de países no pertenecientes a la UE, previa comprobación de la equivalencia del nivel de formación a un título universitario español (resolución del Rector)._


This brings up something important that I forgot: Many universities ask you to submit your degree along with your transcripts so that the _Rectorado_ can make sure you're able to study at a post-grad level. It *shouldn't* be an issue at all. You *should not* need to do any entry exams or legalize (homologar) the degree.


----------



## Cajas de Cartón (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments. It took me a few minutes to peruse the links and I must return to them and click around on the websites. I've been wondering about the entrance exam and if I will need to take it; it seems so oriented toward high school students. I want to get into a PhD program in Spanish or Hispanic Studies. In the US it turns out about the only thing that matters are academic credentials (Universities are a bit of closed shops) and I am in the process, meanwhile, of amassing the coursework at the local university, so I know I will be able to enter a program in the US if I want. I won't be earning a regular bachelor's degree here, I'll have a certificate in Translation, but with a body of coursework basically that satisifies the bachelor's degree. It's really been interesting studying translation, linguistics, and grammar.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cajas de Cartón said:


> Thanks for all the comments. It took me a few minutes to peruse the links and I must return to them and click around on the websites. I've been wondering about the entrance exam and if I will need to take it; it seems so oriented toward high school students. I want to get into a PhD program in Spanish or Hispanic Studies. In the US it turns out about the only thing that matters are academic credentials (Universities are a bit of closed shops) and I am in the process, meanwhile, of amassing the coursework at the local university, so I know I will be able to enter a program in the US if I want. I won't be earning a regular bachelor's degree here, I'll have a certificate in Translation, but with a body of coursework basically that satisifies the bachelor's degree.* It's really been interesting studying translation, linguistics, and grammar*.


my elder daughter is atm studying 6 languages in 'high school' here (+ I think 6 other subjects :confused2 - she plans to do a translating degree in Madrid

she's, like me, fascinated by language


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Cajas de Cartón said:


> Thanks for all the comments. It took me a few minutes to peruse the links and I must return to them and click around on the websites. I've been wondering about the entrance exam and if I will need to take it; it seems so oriented toward high school students. I want to get into a PhD program in Spanish or Hispanic Studies. In the US it turns out about the only thing that matters are academic credentials (Universities are a bit of closed shops) and I am in the process, meanwhile, of amassing the coursework at the local university, so I know I will be able to enter a program in the US if I want. I won't be earning a regular bachelor's degree here, I'll have a certificate in Translation, but with a body of coursework basically that satisifies the bachelor's degree. It's really been interesting studying translation, linguistics, and grammar.


Do you already have full Bachelor's and Master's degrees?


----------



## Cajas de Cartón (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes I do.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Then I don't imagine it would be a problem. Forget about entrance exams and the like. 

Here are the pre-reqs. from Universidad de Salamanca. 

Doctorado en Español: investigación avanzada en Lengua y Literatura | Universidad de Salamanca


_Estar en posesión un título obtenido conforme a sistemas educativos extranjeros sin necesidad de su homologación, previa superación del trámite de EQUIVALENCIA, mediante la cual la Universidad de Salamanca comprueba que el nivel de formación del título previo es equivalente al del título oficial español de Máster Universitario y que faculta en el país expedidor del título para el acceso a estudios de doctorado.
•Este acceso no implicará, en ningún caso, la homologación del título previo del que esté en posesión el interesado ni su reconocimiento a otros efectos que el del acceso a enseñanzas de Doctorado._


----------



## Cajas de Cartón (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks. That is encouraging. I said doctorate, but in the US it would be a track of master's then doctorate. I don't know if that would be the same in Spain. It doesn't really matter either way as it is something I'm doing for pleasure without any time frame attached. my concern was the entry requirments and it looks pretty encouraging.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Cajas de Cartón said:


> Thanks. That is encouraging. I said doctorate, but in the US it would be a track of master's then doctorate. I don't know if that would be the same in Spain. It doesn't really matter either way as it is something I'm doing for pleasure without any time frame attached. my concern was the entry requirments and it looks pretty encouraging.


I am nearly certain you won't have any problems. The only thing I know of that gets people rejected from student visa applications is having anything on your police record.

¡Suerte y ánimo!


----------

